
The Aftermath of a Successful Article - blister
http://ericharrison.info/2010/04/30/the-aftermath-of-a-successful-article/
======
blister
Hopefully some of the changes I've made to my server will help the site stay
up this time... ;)

------
steveklabnik
> From my external perspective, it looks like all he ever does is interact
> with the CodeIgniter API and only begrudgingly stoops to writing regular old
> PHP when he needs to interact with some crazy business logic. The problem
> here (and the inspiration for my original article) is that there’s no
> transfer of skills in his development process if he is ever forced to work
> on a project and ordered to use CakePHP, Symphony, Zend or any one of the
> bazillions of PHP frameworks.

When I read this, I hear

> From my external perspective, it looks like all he ever does is interact
> with the PHP API and only begrudgingly stoops to writing regular old C when
> he needs to interact with some crazy business logic. The problem here (and
> the inspiration for my original article) is that there’s no transfer of
> skills in his development process if he is ever forced to work on a project
> and ordered to use Ruby, Python, APL or any one of the bazillions of PHP
> frameworks.

Abstractions are one of the most fundamental and useful concepts in computer
science. The author realizes this, he's built up his own abstractions!
Decrying other abstractions doesn't make much sense.

~~~
blister
I'm not decrying abstractions. I am the biggest proponent of abstractions on
the planet.

What I disagree with is the tendency to use the same monstrous framework for
every project, regardless of size, scope, and purpose.

And part of my complaint is that the abstractions don't always abstract
anything. Some of them just rename things for the sake of style. That may or
may not be a bad thing, but I don't think the average developer even gives
this any consideration. If anything, the fact that you're passionate enough to
actually leave a comment about the article generally points to the fact that
you're not one of the people that needs to hear this sort of lesson. :D

